# Seatpost Binder Bolt



## Fuzzboy (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, 
I just got an early 90s Corsa Extra, but I need a seatpost binder bolt for it. Does anyone know the proper size? The seatpost is 72 cm.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess 20 to 22 mm will do. Try measuring it maybe? My corsa extra came with a 22mm bolt

There are some NOS campagnolo bolts on ebay which are really nice. Also Sugino used to make them.

hope this helps

Cheers


----------

